# Olympics Coffee



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

If anyone is going to the olympic park over the summer and needs a coffee fix then there are a few good places within shot-put distance that come recommended (well, by me at least!)

1. The Counter Cafe is literally a stones throw away. Serves great coffee (SQM) and food is excellent. Antipodean style, flat whites are great. Right on the riverside, with a new outdoor space fo the summer.

Will post some more later. Gonna keep it to places in East London which i think people might do a little detour forShould all feel free to add!

If anyone is going to the olympics and want some local east london knowledge on where to eat etc then get in touch. Crtl and W london is going to expensive!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Our tickets are for the Gymnastics over at North Greenwich stadium, not much about there


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

There are some amazing places to eat around the village in walthamstow, not to mention forest tandoori on forest rd if you like Indian food.

There are lots more places obviously but its been a while since I was back in Walthamstow and lots has changed!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Lets not have our cafes clogged up as well. I went to the Container Cafe which is owned by the same people as Counter Cafe and is very close to the Olympic park. It was pretty busy with people gawping at a construction site. The coffee suffered I believe.

'DON'T GET CAUGHT OUT'

I'm actually finding it difficult to summon up vitriol for the whole Olympic debacle any more which is reassuring. It must have plateaued at some point, or I've suppressed it enough so that it's just lurking, waiting to collapse in on itself and supernova right in the face of some poor schmo with a lanyard round their neck.


----------



## contrary (Feb 2, 2012)

There is Grind coffee bar in the westfield, using the beans from London Coffee Roasters.


----------

